# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Infopath <---[webservice]---> Websphere

## msk1664

Bonjour,

j'essaie d'utliser Infopath (2003) pour tester des webservices hbergs par un serveur Websphere.

L'URL fonctionne, Infopath trouve bien les oprations fournies par les webservices mais ensuite j'ai systmatiquement un message
"Rfrence  un prfixe d'espace de noms non dclars : tns1"

Any idea ? Pb ct Infopath ou Websphere ?

Tant qu'on y est , connaissez-vous d'autres outils pour tester un webservice ?

----------


## virgul

Salut et bienvenue,

Infopath ajoute toujours un namespace par dfaut pour les base de donnes secondaires et donc pour le premier que tu lie c'est tns puis ns2, ns3, ...

Biensur di le namespace est le mme pour plusieurs bdd secondaire le namespace restera le mme.

Dans ton cas je pense que tu est dans le code et tu cherche  naviguer dans ton rsultat non?

Si oui quelle langage? Sinon explique ou se produit cette erreur?

++

Thierry

P.S. un ressource trs utile est infopathdev.com y a plein de trucs et astuces plus des formulaire d'exemple ainsi qu'un forum.

----------


## msk1664

En fait je souhaite me servir d'Infopath pour tester le bon fonctionnement de webservices hbergs par un serveur Websphere.

Quand je cre un formulaire  partir d'une source de donnes, je fournis l'URL de mon webservice : le fichier XML semble bien lu puisque les oprations disponibles sont affiches.
J'en prends une au hasard, par exemple authentificationTeleop (en rouge), j'obtiens l'erreur ds que je tombe sur le premier lment qui rfrence la source tns1 (en bleu)



```

```

----------


## virgul

A ok je comprend

En faite c'est tout simple mais en mme temps ca va surement te faire abandonner Infopath car il ne supporte pas les complexTypes dans les WSDL.

Dsol pour toi je sais pas si le problme est le mme avec Infopath 2007 (Car tu peux dl une version test de 30 jours) faudrait essayer...

++

Thierry

----------


## msk1664

Ah oui en effet, c'est ennuyeux  ::mrgreen::  

Le but est de tracer ce qui sort de Websphere, pas de l'adapter  l'outil de test donc il va falloir que je trouve un autre outil que Infopath 2003.

Merci pour tes rponses en tout cas

----------

